# neck snapper clutch



## jimaro (Jun 24, 2012)

hello everybody.
Can anyone help me with a problem i'm having with a craftsman lt 10hp lawn tractor 917.254220? The clutch/brake pedal is very touchy. you have to let it out super slow or it will really jerk forward. If you have it in 4th, it will pop wheelies. is there an adjustment for the clutch?
Thanks jim


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

There should be some adjustment on the clutch/ brake rod.


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Throttle down, release clutch, throttle back up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's what I have to do, throttle down and get going then throttle up again.


----------



## jimaro (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I will try that. I always start it up, crank uo the throttle and put it in gear. Thats could be the problem.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The owners manual should have directions to properly set the clutch - i had issues on an MTD ( wouldnt stop) - clutch/neutral setting was so far out of adjustment( i assume by PO), no wonder it didnt stop.


----------

